

The first wearable platform? track pants + shirt + sdk - peterpay
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gymi-smart-shirt

======
echion
Releasing the SDK / hardware plans would be an interesting step: early
adopters / DIYers can effectively alpha-test the hardware...

